
Opsmatic - coder2222
https://opsmatic.com/
======
peterwwillis
Thoughts:

1\. The theory behind this thing is really exciting. Having visibility into
the messy world of software configuration & deployment is incredibly useful
for ops and dev.

2\. It's too bad this isn't open-source so it could be adopted by everyone and
become a defacto standard. Why would I pay for something if I don't even know
if it works for anyone else, much less can open it up and see how the gears
work? I mean, give me some screenshots at least, or like, any example of why I
should invest my time in this product [other than quotes from a few
customers]. They seem to be losing out on a really simple business strategy.

3\. _' deb
[https://packagecloud.io/opsmatic/public/any/](https://packagecloud.io/opsmatic/public/any/)
any main'_ ?? I don't know who opsmatic and packagecloud are, so i'm damn sure
not going to add their repo into my list of approved sources! What if they
'accidentally' push an update to glibc and brick my whole cluster? I might be
able to use pinning to keep updates to only specific packages, but in theory
their opsmatic packages could depend on a new glibc and it then bypasses the
pinning. (With Yum I can do simpler includes/excludes so i'm not as worried)

4\. I'm not running a new, closed-source executable by an unknown company as
root on all my production boxes, or even my dev boxes. Maybe if I knew it was
a standalone [non-networked] product. And really, it shouldn't need to be root
if I wanted to run it inside containers, for example; just have it index
whatever software it can read with the privileges it has.

5\. That link map at the bottom of the page? Would be more useful to me if you
put it as the header, as that's the first thing I want to click on for more
information. Maybe i'm crazy, but my first interest in seeing a new service
like this is not signing up for a trial [read: spam] without knowing anything
about the product.

------
rurounijones
Looks really cool but "The Opsmatic Agent runs as root on your hosts, so
security is our top priority. The Agent is a watcher -->and does not execute
any code.<\--" seems very badly phrased.

------
Splendor
I'm curious how this compares to something like GuardRail by ScriptRock.

